# Sandusky County



## burgtmo (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone finding any here in NW Ohio?


----------



## burgtmo (Apr 18, 2013)

I found 18 yellows and 4 grays today.


----------



## beagador (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm in Fremont but hunt on the Seneca- Sandusky Co line. area. Haven't had any luck yet but I'm going back out in the morning to stumble around in the woods.Have you ever hunted the RestHaven? I've heard they do well there.


----------



## burgtmo (Apr 18, 2013)

I had a great week Monday over 100 whites and 57 Thursday. But Thursdays were older. I think the season here is over or getting close. A lot of growth on forest floor makes them hard to see. I'm going out tomorrow and that should tell me something. As far as Resthaven there are some but everyone goes there so it's more luck that anything. You can guarantee that someone just walked the woods right before you got there.


----------



## beagador (Apr 30, 2013)

Got a nice pile on Sat. near Gibsonburg. BIG yellows and some that were too dry to pick. I'll be going back out in the AM when I get off work.


----------



## deb (May 13, 2013)

Found 61 Nice grey/yellows in woods located Seneca County 5/11/2013. 48 yellows around one dead elm. Out yesterday and found 6 fresh yellows.


----------



## burgtmo (Apr 18, 2013)

Got over 60 today. Most were fresh and a lot were big yellows. I was surprised to see that there was a new crop. But the floor is so over grown that I think it could be my last trip. Terry


----------



## beagador (Apr 30, 2013)

Found 80 Today near the river along SR 53. in Seneca Co. It is getting harder as the ground cover gets taller and greener. Also found a new woods to hunt but the season is almost over in these parts.


----------



## burgtmo (Apr 18, 2013)

I thought about going out one more time today because of the rain. But didn't do it, the last time out was so tough due to growth. Went to Upper Michigan this week for 2 days and had shit weather only found 25. But the season is in it's prime now up there.


----------

